# Laptop typing problems



## WINGETMAN (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a new (4 months old) Dell Inspiron 1525 with Vista Home Basic o/s.
The problem is that when typing either in Wordpad or Hotmail the curser is prone to `jump` rearwards into previously typed text.(this could be a couple of words or a couple of lines!)
I have spent several hours in conversation with Dell support, have replaced the keyboard (free issued) and returned the laptop to Dell Service Centre ( palm rest and hinge cover replaced?) but the problem persists. This is the third laptop in the household and as the others do not manifest this condition it is unlikely it is an operator characteristic. I have AVG 8 installed and there is no virus present. Not sure what to do next? Any suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Could it be that the mosepad is being hit with thumbs during typing?


----------



## WINGETMAN (Aug 15, 2008)

Ive considered the possibility of accidentely touching the touchpad but the problem does not appear when using the other laptop - Toshiba. Also, have watched closely my wife when typing and cannot see any contact. Think maybe plug in mouse so that touchpad in not enabled?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try disabling the touchpad and use a USB mouse instead. Observe if it happens still.

Ooops... I did not see your reply about using a mouse instead of touchpad.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the same problem, only difference is that the typing issue is not specific to Word & Hotmail...as a matter of fact, I had to retype this message because the letters were mysteriously placed in previously written sentences....It is EXTREMELY frustrating...wondering if you've had any luck in figuring out how to deal with this issue


----------



## LG1 (Sep 25, 2008)

BTW...I don't use the touchpad...have a mouse. This continues to happen...I am very unhappy with my new Dell


----------



## WINGETMAN (Aug 15, 2008)

My Dell laptop is used mainly by my wife who can type at the speed of light. I`m reaching the conclusion that when typing she is perhaps slightly brushing the touchpad. I placed a thin piece of cardboard over the touchpad to verify this and it seemed to confirm this theory. It is possible to adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad by going to Control Panel, Mouse Properties, Touch Pad Tab, Touch Pad Sensitivity, Apply after adjusting.
Don`t know if this will resolve your problem but give it a try.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for your response...your suggestion did not result in any improvement. I'm ready to throw this computer into a tree chipper...grrr


----------



## amerriman (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the same problem... help....my curser randomly jumps around - typically to a line or several above - and keeps typing - it is driving me insane - and makes typing impossible... I have Win XP Professional on a Lenovo Laptop - the laptop is about 8 mo old and no significant changes prior to the jumping


----------



## Hemidakota (May 22, 2009)

Remove your touchpad driver if you are using a mouse. Some infrared mouse drivers interfere with the touch pad and amount of buffer space.


----------

